# Glare covers on scopes



## Adrian J Hare (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm torn about these and am not sure if I like it or not. Never really seen a need to have it on but thought I would give it a try.

What is your take on these added length covers on the front of the scope ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like mine on those bright sunny days, especially with snow on the ground...............


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I had them on all of my rifles, but in the hustle & bustle moving between sets, the extra length did have a tendency to throw the scope off at the slightest bump.. That extra length has a lot of leverage when u bump the scope clear out on the end... Of course, I could always hunt w/o bumping my weapon around....NOT!!! LOL

If u really want some anti-glare, for your eye comfort (& not alerting prey by scope flash), I suggest an ARD (anti-reflection device). Most scope models have them, although they are usually more expensive than a sunshade... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Scotty 100% the ARDS are nice and I'm not sure why they are so pricey but they are much more user friendly than the sunshades.


----------

